# growth under jaw?



## fdanielle (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello...We have a desert tortise that we received from a family member back in November - do think she is over 20 years old. She is eating well and active, eyes clear, poops etc. We noticed a growth of sorts under her jaw - almost looks like she is growing a horn there. It is fleshy, not hard and not red or bleeding - maybe 1/4-1/3 inch. It is shaped like a cone or volcano - so wider where it attaches to her then gets skinnier - almost look like a tip of a calloused wart on the tip. Does not seem to bother her. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.

Danielle


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Danielle,
Can you post pictures of the lower jaw? They would help  Males, and females to a lesser extant, have glands at the corners of their lower jaw (so 2 of them 1 on each side). Can you also post pictures of the plastron (bottom shell)?

Danny


----------



## fdanielle (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Danny, thanks for the reply.

Attached a couple pics - I will try to get on posted this evening of under her bottom side - I need more hands to get that pic! 

Hope these are helpful - sorry about the PDF's...the resolution on my camera was set to hight for upload to this site...will fix that for underbelly pic.
View attachment turtletime2.pdf
View attachment turtletime.pdf
.

Danielle


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Its a BOY!!! Male tortoises have these glands under the chin and during mating season, they swell and weep. It does look like your guy's one side is slightly larger than usual. The gland itself is normal, however, the seemingly large swelling isn't. Can you pick at it and see if there's something in there...like a fox tail?


----------



## fdanielle (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Yvonne..I will take a look...SO funny she's a HE..I was starting to think that after what Danny said about the glands...hahaha...do think my father in law will be a bit surprised!

The size was definitely down yesterday from the day before...but will take a look for something in there

Thanks!

Danielle


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 25, 2010)

It does look plugged and a bit infected (possiblely). I agree with Yvonne, you do have a male. 

Danny


----------



## fdanielle (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't see anything obvious there, it is hard on the tip - seems calluosed - the one on the other side is fully fleshy. Move it around, pushed on it, pinched it a bit..just a hard tip, rest is fleshy. Definitely not as huge as it was though.

Added a pic i just took...

So, I would guess it is clogged/blocked? Any course of action to take?
Warm compress? Soak? Thoughts would be great.

Thanks so much for the assistance so far...you've both been great!

Danielle


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 25, 2010)

It's still plugged. Looks of vasoline to soften up the plug so it can come out on it's own or you can get it out.

Danny


----------

